# Our first LGD puppy!



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

We just got home from picking up our very first "farm dog". I'll keep everyone posted on how we do with her.If anyone in Missouri looking for a puppy I'd recommend the breeder confidently.This is my first puppy but I'm amazed how well socialized she is and ready to learn.She pyrenees and anatolian.She's so happy and smart.I'm impressed.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations! However, it's not real if there aren't pictures.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

DaniR1968 said:


> Congratulations! However, it's not real if there aren't pictures.


yeah what DaniR said! piccies! we need piccies!!!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats! I just added a Pyr/Anatolian pup to my place to "help" my older Pyrenees.

My first love, in dogs, is border collies..but the LGD breeds are becoming a close second..which is quite funny as they are polar opposites on the personality scale!


----------

